# Last.FM Users



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

If you are a user of *Last.FM* you most likely have had an email from *Last.FM* advising you to change your password. It appears they have had their systems breached and countless passwords stolen. On the off chance you haven't had an email and are a *Last.FM* user I thought I'd post this.

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------

